# Chariot/Followme und 29er Neukauf



## wetter-frosch (14. August 2013)

Hi,
bisher habe ich meinen Junior mir Chariot und Followme in Verbindung mit meinem mittlerweile 15 Jahre alten Trekker gezogen.
Nun soll was neues her - am besten ein 29er (nat. in Alu, da ja Carbon nicht gut für solche Zuglösungen ist). Ich hatte mir schon das Merida big nine lite 1500 ausgesucht, aber im Laden hat man mir gerade erzählt, dass die Kombi wohl nicht funktioniert, da das Merida wie viele 29er Steckachsen hat.
Ausserdem haben viele Räder mittlerweile recht verspielte Ausfallenden...
Nun bin ich erstmal ratlos bzw. "radlos" und frage mich, welche Radmarken denn wohl problemlos funktionieren würden? Focus? Da gefällt mir das Limited 1.0 29...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cyborg (14. August 2013)

Von Weber gibt's Steckachsen für DT Naben glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (15. August 2013)

Du kannst Dir ruhig ein Steckachsen-Bike kaufen. Ist eh die technisch bessere Lösung!
Es gibt eine Bastellösung für Steckachsen. Hier im Kinderbike-Forum hat einer gepostet wie das geht.
Eigene Steckachse drehen, mit einer M10 Gewindebohrung auf der linken Seite. Dort dann eine normale Schraube rein und damit die Chariot-Kupplung fixieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8556844&postcount=68

Ich persönlich hätte das nicht aus Edelstahl gemacht weil viel zu schwer, aber genaugenommen ist es wenn man einen Anhänger zieht ja eh Quatsch über Gewicht zu reden.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Für die Anhängerbefestigung gibt's wie bereits gepostet die Selbstbaulösung von Doofy.

Beim Followme wird die Sache schon schwieriger. Bisher gibt es meines Wissens keine käufliche Befestigungslösung für Steckachsen. Meine Anfrage beim Hersteller in der Schweiz brachte im Frühjahr 2013 die Aussage, dass an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird, das klang aber nicht so, als sei heute oder morgen damit zu rechnen.

Wenn man das Wissen und die technischen Möglichkeiten hat, müsste es auch möglich sein, so eine Aufnahme selbst zu bauen.
Ich habe beides nicht und mich daher für ein 29" Hardtail mit Schnellspanner entschieden, so klein ist die Auswahl nicht. Es ist ein Cube LTD Race 29 geworden, als Alternative hatte ich noch Canyon Yellowstone AL 29 und Radon ZR Race 29 im Blick (wobei letzteres glaube ich nur bis 6.0 Schnellspanner hat).
Das Followme lässt sich problemlos montieren, weder Bremse noch die großen Räder sind im Weg. Das Fahrgefühl ist WESENTLICH stabiler im Vergleich zu 26", ob es eher an den großen Rädern oder am breiten Lenker liegt weiß ich nicht, aber der Unterschied ist immens.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## wetter-frosch (15. August 2013)

ich danke euch für eure Hinweise. Da ich auch nicht auf eine Selbstbaulösung ausweichen möchte, werde ich mir wohl ein Bike ohne Steckachse suchen. 

LG Thomas


----------



## Strich8 (15. August 2013)

Stevens Monarch Trail (2013) hat auch einen Schnellspanner hinten, vorne QR15-Steckachse. Und Gepäckträgergewinde hat es auch.


----------



## Cyborg (15. August 2013)

wetter-frosch schrieb:


> ich danke euch für eure Hinweise. Da ich auch nicht auf eine Selbstbaulösung ausweichen möchte


Wie gesagt es gibt auch welche von Weber X12 Steckachse universal jetzt auch nicht nur für DT-Naben.  Und ein Update auf Weber-Kupplung lohnt sich sowieso immer.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Tolle Lösung von Weber, aber das hilft leider trotzdem nicht für die Followme-Befestigung. Sonst wäre es für mich auch eine Alternative gewesen.


----------



## wetter-frosch (15. August 2013)

Ja...es soll beides ans Bike- Followme für den Großen und ne Chariotkupplung für die Kleine... Werde mal im Netz suchen. 
Erkennt man das von außen?
Wie schaut´s denn beim Centurion Backfire Ultimate
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2013/41/MTB+Hardtails/Backfire+Ultimate+2.29
aus?  Aufgrund der Markenverwandschaft zu Merida (die haben ja hinten ne Steckachse) würde ich ja da auf gleiches tippen, oder?


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Ist ein Schnellspanner, mach das Bild mal groß - ist deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ist ein Schnellspanner, mach das Bild mal groß - ist deutlich zu erkennen.


... und zumindest das rechte Ausfallende sieht so aus, als ob über dem Schnellspanner genügend Platz für den FollowMe-Bügel ist. Das ist nämlich bei vielen 3D-Ausfallenden das Problem.

Auf der anderen Seite könnte der Rahmen Probleme mit der Stabilität bekommen. Ob die Sattel- und Kettenstreben eines gewichtsmäßig optimierten HT-MTB-Rahmens darauf ausgelegt sind, die Kräfte auszuhalten, die so ein FollowMe mit sich bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. (*) Da würde ich zur Sicherheit auf jeden Fall mal beim Hersteller nachfragen.

(*) Habe selber zwei Junioren mit dem FollowMe durch die Landschaft geschaukelt, weiß also, was da abgeht, wenn der Junior hinten Break Dance macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Ganz unbegründet sind die Bedenken nicht, ich hab mich nicht zuletzt deshalb auch für ein Hardtail aus Alu entschieden. 

Andererseits: Wenn ein Hardtail diese Kräfte nicht aushalten soll, welches Bike dann?! 
Statisch ist die Krafteinleitung in den Eckpunkten des hinteren Rahmendreiecks bereits das Optimum, da hier wie beim Fachwerk nur Zug- und Druckkräfte auf die Streben entstehen (keine Biegung oder Torsion). Bei konstanter Geradeausfahrt entstehen sogar überhaupt keine Kräfte auf den Rahmen, da die Kraft direkt über Nabe und Laufräder abgetragen wird. 

Zumindest bei einem Brot- und Butter-Hardtail mache ich mir daher keine Sorgen. Bedenken hätte ich höchstens beim Fully wegen des filigraneren Hinterbaus, bei Carbonbikes und generell bei extrem leichten Rennfeilen. Dort wären die Laufräder aber mindestens genauso problematisch, da sie permanent das Zusatzgewicht tragen.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass sich irgendein Hersteller soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen wird und eine Freigabe für das Followme erteilen wird.


----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ganz unbegründet sind die Bedenken nicht, ich hab mich nicht zuletzt deshalb auch für ein Hardtail aus Alu entschieden.



Das Material an sich sagt noch nicht aus, wie stabil der daraus gebaute Rahmen ist. Ein Velotraum-Alurahmen alleine wiegt knapp 3 kg (!), da ist die Gabel noch nicht dabei. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass so ein Teil stabiler ist als der Rahmen von einem Sportgerät, also einem auf niedriges Gewicht ausgelegtem Rad.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Andererseits: Wenn ein Hardtail diese Kräfte nicht aushalten soll, welches Bike dann?!



Siehe oben. Reise- und Trekkingräder, die für solche Belastungen konzipiert sind.

Deswegen gibt es auch so wenige 29er Hardtails, die noch Gepäckträgerösen haben, obwohl sie eigentlich die fast idealen Reiseräder wären. Die Hersteller wissen schon, warum sie die weglassen und auch die Befestigung von Trägern mit Hilfe von Schellen verbieten.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Statisch ist die Krafteinleitung in den Eckpunkten des hinteren Rahmendreiecks bereits das Optimum, da hier wie beim Fachwerk nur Zug- und Druckkräfte auf die Streben entstehen (keine Biegung oder Torsion).



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn der Zwerg, der am FollowMe hängt, sich zur Seite neigt, dann wirken gewaltige Torsionskräfte speziell auf die Ketten-, aber auch auf die Sattelstreben. Gewaltig wegen des Hebels, den der Zwerg da hat.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Bei konstanter Geradeausfahrt entstehen sogar überhaupt keine Kräfte auf den Rahmen, da die Kraft direkt über Nabe und Laufräder abgetragen wird.



Das ist richtig, aber welcher Zwerg sitzt schon völlig regungslos auf seinem Rad?

Abgesehen davon wirken auch beim Beschleunigen und Bremsen (teilweise schräg ansetzende) Zug- und Druckkräfte (die dann also die Streben verbiegen wollen), die auch nicht zu verachten sind.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei einem Brot- und Butter-Hardtail mache ich mir daher keine Sorgen.



Die gibt es in der Form aber nur noch bei wenigen Herstellern. Siehe die Gepäckträgerösen, die praktisch verschwunden sind.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Bedenken hätte ich höchstens beim Fully wegen des filigraneren Hinterbaus,



Die Hinterbauten der meisten Fullys dürften nicht das Problem sein, da die ziemlich stabil sind. Das Problem sind die Lager und die ungefederten Massen, die durch das FollowMe und den Junior auf dem Rad dazukommen. Das zerlegt auf die Dauer jeden Dämpfer.



Lars77 schrieb:


> bei Carbonbikes und generell bei extrem leichten Rennfeilen.



Dummerweise geht es halt auch bei Alu-HTs immer mehr in diese Richtung. Und an der Stelle ist das Material egal, wenn es nicht für diese Belastung ausgelegt ist.



Lars77 schrieb:


> [ ... ]


----------



## wetter-frosch (15. August 2013)

ach kommt... ihr zerstört mir gerade meinen Traum... hab ja ein carbon HT, welches ich extra nicht für das followme nutze und nun suche ich ein Rad, mit dem ich meinen Junior ziehen kann und welches ich gleichzeitig auch für geplante Dolomitenpässe verwenden kann. Ich kann auch nur ein Rad mitnehmen.
Erst hieß es immer- auf keinen Fall Carbon, Alu ist aber ok...
Gibt´s denn auch schon jemanden, der mit nem Alu HT wirklich Probleme hatte?
Also nicht am Schreibtisch, sondern in seiner Garage nach der Ausfahrt?


----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Wäre ein Trekker mit einer gescheiten Federgabel (die aktuellen luftgefederten Suntour-Gabeln mit den dickeren Stand- und Tauchrohren sind sehr ordentlich) nix für dich? So ein Teil hätte dann nicht nur Ösen für Gepäckträger- und Schutzblechmontage und die Möglichkeit, eine feste Beleuchtung zu installieren, sondern wäre auch für solche Belastungen ausgelegt. Ohne die ganzen Anbauteile wäre es ein Crosser, also praktisch ein 29er mit etwas schmaleren Reifen (die 622er-Felgen sind ja dieselben), mit hast Du ein Reise- und Alltagstaugliches Rad.

Ich würde mir jedenfalls kein zweites Hardtail kaufen. Lieber ein Alltagsrad und ein Fully...


----------



## wetter-frosch (15. August 2013)

also ich hatte damals z.B. bei Cube nachgefragt und eine Antwort mit Hinweis auf diesen link bekommen...
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/can-i-mount-a-child-trailer-on-my-cube-bike/
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Trekkingrahmen stabiler ist, als ein Rad, welches für  Downhilltrails gedacht ist.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn der Zwerg, der am FollowMe hängt, sich zur Seite neigt, dann wirken gewaltige Torsionskräfte speziell auf die Ketten-, aber auch auf die Sattelstreben.



Du kannst das für ein Gerücht halten, du könntest aber auch mal Googeln wie die Statik eine Fachwerks funktioniert. 

Glaub mir, von diesem Gebiet hab ich berufsbedingt ein klein wenig Ahnung. Und genau deshalb mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Du kannst das für ein Gerücht halten, du könntest aber auch mal Googeln wie die Statik eine Fachwerks funktioniert.
> 
> Glaub mir, von diesem Gebiet hab ich berufsbedingt ein klein wenig Ahnung. Und genau deshalb mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen.


Ich kenne mich studiums- und berufsbedingt auch so ein kleines Bisschen damit aus. Steht also unentschieden... 

In rein vertikaler Richtung hast Du auch recht, keine Frage. In horizontaler Richtung hast Du aber kein vollständiges räumliches Fachwerk, sondern hinten nur die Achse des Laufrades, die bekanntermaßen gerade bei Schnellspannern bei Auslenkung eines Endes in vertikaler Richtung nicht besonders steif ist. Sonst hätte es ja keinen Grund gegeben, Steckachsen und solches Gedöns zu erfinden. Und genau an der "Schwachstelle" greift eben der Zwerg mit dem FollowMe an. Zumindest an den Ausfallenden hast Du also schon eine Torsionsbelastung. Und ob ein Leichtbau-Rahmen sowas aushält? Kann man natürlich auch ausrechnen, wenn man die Daten des Rahmens hat, aber die wird kein Hersteller rausrücken. Nach den Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem FollowMe gemacht habe, würde ich es aber nicht probleren wollen.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem FollowMe gemacht habe, würde ich es aber nicht probleren wollen.



Und genau hier unterscheiden wir uns. 

Wenn ich 120 kg statt 75 kg wiegen würde müsste die Mühle über Stock und Stein auch halten. 

Rechnen ist schwierig, denn das Problem ist nicht die Belastung selbst sondern die Materialermüdung. Aber die findet auch ohne Followme mit jedem km statt, ohne dass sich jemand den Kopf zerbricht.

Abgesehen davon sind die üblichen Rahmen in der <2TEUR-Klasse doch keine Leichtbaurahmen!


----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Abgesehen davon sind die üblichen Rahmen in der <2TEUR-Klasse doch keine Leichtbaurahmen!



Nun ja. Sicherlich kein extremer Leichtbau. Aber wenn Du dir mal so ein Bulls Copperhead für einen knappen Tausi anschaust, dann wiegt das ab Werk knapp über 11 kg (*). Und da sind keine besonderen Leichtbauteile dran. Das niedrige Gewicht muss also zumindest zum Teil auch vom Rahmen kommen. Und bei anderen Herstellern wird das nicht viel anders sein.

(*) Das kenne ich zufällig in natura, weil es Jemand in der Verwandtschaft fährt.

Nachtrag: habe eben mal auf der Bulls-Seite nachgeschaut. Der Rahmen wiegt 1.500 g. Das kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr massiv nennen.


----------



## Lars77 (15. August 2013)

Das ist ein übliches Rahmengewicht, wirklicher Leichtbau wiegt eher Richtung 1000 g. 
Aber wenn das Rahmengewicht zum Stabilitätskriterium wird würde ich ein Bike von real empfehlen. 
Das Thema ist viel zu komplex um es anhand einzelner Kriterien zu beurteilen. Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung, dass es nichts robusteres als ein Alu-Hardtail der Mittelklasse gibt. Immerhin sind die für Stock&Stein und nicht für Radwege ausgelegt. Dass sie keine Gepäckträgerösen haben liegt m. E. eher daran, dass die keiner braucht...

Ich hätte aber auch keine Bauchschmerzen, das Followme an ein Trekkingbike zu schrauben. Überhaupt finde ich das Thema Rahmenstabilität überbewertet - es gibt so viele andere Dinge, die ebenfalls zu Bruch gehen können (Naben, Speichen, Felgen, Schnellspanner, Lenker, Schläuche, Reifen...).


----------



## hawiro (15. August 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Das ist ein übliches Rahmengewicht, wirklicher Leichtbau wiegt eher Richtung 1000 g.



Das ist ja genau das, was ich oben geschrieben habe. Auf der anderen Seite fangen leichte Trekking-Rahmen so bei 1.800 - 1.900 g an, wenn Du was wirklich stabiles willst, bist Du schnell bei mehr, auch wenn es nicht gleich sowas hier mit knapp 3 kg sein muss.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Rahmengewicht zum Stabilitätskriterium wird würde ich ein Bike von real empfehlen.



Du wirst lachen, aber gerade die Rahmen von solchen Bikes (jedenfalls die besseren z.B. von Feinkost Albrecht; real- und Baumarkträder sind wohl wirklich grottig) sind sehr stabil. Die gehen sogar bei den Nachbarn im Reiseradforum durchaus als Basis zum Schrauben durch. Was bei den Dingern oft problematisch ist, sind die minderwertigen Anbauteile.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist viel zu komplex um es anhand einzelner Kriterien zu beurteilen. Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung, dass es nichts robusteres als ein Alu-Hardtail der Mittelklasse gibt. Immerhin sind die für Stock&Stein und nicht für Radwege ausgelegt.



Schon, aber sie sind nicht für Gepäck ausgelegt. Ein Fahrer sitzt nie wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Rad, ein paar beladene Packtaschen und im Zweifelsfall der Junior am FollowMe schon. 



Lars77 schrieb:


> Dass sie keine Gepäckträgerösen haben liegt m. E. eher daran, dass die keiner braucht...



Letztens war mal ein Artikel in der Trekkingbike, wo sie genau der Frage nachgegangen sind (MTBs als Reiseräder). Früher gab es wohl viele Leute, die das gemacht habe. Tenor des Artikels war aber, dass das heute nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Ösen nicht mehr geht, sondern weil die Rahmen allgemein nicht für Beladung ausgelegt sind. Den Test gibt es hier, vor drei Jahren hörte sich das noch ganz anders an.



Lars77 schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch keine Bauchschmerzen, das Followme an ein Trekkingbike zu schrauben. Überhaupt finde ich das Thema Rahmenstabilität überbewertet - es gibt so viele andere Dinge, die ebenfalls zu Bruch gehen können (Naben, Speichen, Felgen, Schnellspanner, Lenker, Schläuche, Reifen...).


Eine gebrochene Speiche ist meistens nur lästig, aber ein Rahmen- oder Gabelbruch hat oft (Rahmen) bis zwangsläufig (Gabel) einen heftigen Crash zur Folge. Deswegen bin ich an der Stelle etwas vorsichtig...


----------



## Lars77 (16. August 2013)

Jede gebrochene Komponente kann einen schweren Crash verursachen.

Aber selbst Cube sieht z. B. eher die Komponenten als Schwachstelle als den Rahmen:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...mum-body-weight-my-cube-bike-is-approved-for/

Und die raten sonst sogar von den Fahrraddachträgern ab, die im Sommer jedes 3. Fahrzeug auf dem Dach hat, ohne dass die Bikes bleibende Schäden erhalten...

(Wobei das zumindest plausibel ist, denn im Gegensatz zum Followme werden hier Querkräfte in den Rahmen eingeleitet, für die er nicht ausgelegt ist. Das Followme hat hingegen gar keine direkte Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen, sondern nur indirekt über die Achse, und das im Gegensatz zum Anhänger auch noch auf beide Seiten verteilt.)


----------



## Floh (16. August 2013)

Also ich habe einen Voitl MXII Rohloff Rahmen den ich auch für Touren mit Anhänger nutze. Dem würde ich aufgrund seiner extrem fett dimensionierten Ketten- und Sitzstreben alles zutrauen, zumal das ein OEM-Rohloffrahmen ist der eben auch auf das Einleiten von Bremsmomenten hinten links ausgelegt ist.
Vielleicht gibt es hier etwas für Dich:
http://www.mi-tech.de/mountainbike.htm


----------



## krk (16. August 2013)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag für eine recht einfache Selbstbau-Lösung.

Damit hatte ich das FollowMe mit seinem Standard Schnellspanner an mein Speci Epic Marathon Carbon (Bj 2008) mit 10mm Steckachse montiert. 
Ich habe keine Probleme mit bis zu 20" Kinderfahrrad + Passagier gehabt, und bin auch auf MTB Strecken gefahren.

Ich habe eine 150mm lange Hohlachse aus einem 10x1mm Edelstahl-Rohr und einem 8x1mm Alu-Rohr gebastelt.
Die beiden Röhrchen werden ineinander gesteckt, fertig. 
Die Schnellspanner-Achse hat 5mm und paßt gut durch.

Da Innenduchmesser 10x1 = Außendurchmesser 8x1 kann man die beiden Röhrchen nicht so einfach ineinanderschieben, sondern muß:
1. 8x1 Röhrchen eine Weile ins Tiefkühlfach legen
2. 10x1 Röhrchen mit der Zange fassen und mit Heißluftfön erhitzen
3. 10x1 Röhrchen mit der Zange halten und ein Ende auf fester Unterlage aufsetzen; 8x1 Röhrchen von oben reinsetzen, schnell zum bereitliegenden Hammer greifen und es mit ein paar gefühlvollen Schlägen vollends hineintreiben. Geschwindigkeit ist entscheidend!
4. eventuell die Enden etwas zurechtfeilen, wenn sie durch das Gehämmere Grate bekommen haben

Das hat gut funktioniert, ist aber inzwischen zusammen mit dem FollowMe verkauft; zu sehen ganz rechts in dem Bild hier:
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/4/9/7/1/3/4/_/large_FollowMe_3.jpg

Such dir ein schönes Bike aus und laß dir nicht so viel Angst einjagen. 
Noch ein Tip: Vorderrad mit einem Spanngurt fixieren hilft gegen unabsichtliches Auskuppeln, falls das FollowMe mal im Gelände aufsitzen sollte:
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/2/9/7/1/3/4/_/large_FollowMe_4.jpg


----------



## Lars77 (16. August 2013)

Klingt interessant!

Ich hätte auch noch eine mögliche Lösung anzubieten:

Evtl. passt auf die Weber Steckachse
http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/kupplungssysteme/kupplungen/weber-x12-steckachse-universal.html
ein Followme Vollachsadapter:
http://velounion-shop.de/install_4/...ung-und-zubehoer/8/vollachsadapter-m10x1?c=32

Gibt's auch in M12 und 3/8".

Leider ist bei Weber nicht das Gewinde angegeben, sonst wüssten wir gleich ob es geht. 

Übrigens hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut: Mein 2013er Cube LTD hat definitiv Gepäckträgerösen! D. h. wenn das wirklich ein Stabiltätsmerkmal sein sollte, dann wäre dieses Kriterium erfüllt...


----------



## wetter-frosch (19. August 2013)

Nur mal zur Info...
Ich habe Focus und Centurion kontaktiert... Focus will grundsätzlich für kein Rad eine Freigabe erteilen, Centurion sieht für ihre Alu HT mit normalem Schnellspanner für Chariot und Followme kein Problem.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

